
POSTMORTEM OF Fortnite SERVICE OUTAGE 4/11/2018 – 4/12/2018 - vinnyglennon
http://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/postmortem-of-service-outage-4-12
======
foobarbazetc
Read up to Mongo and stopped.

Use a real database.

